# Nouveau Chat sur caramail



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2000)

Depuis Lundi 23 octobre, Caramail a instauré un nouveau système de chat. J'ai malheureusement des difficultés à charger la fenêtre de chat, le java ne semble pas très bien être traduit !!! :-(
J'étais pourtant bien heureux de pouvoir enfin l'utiliser depuis que la MàJ du MRJ avait été mise en service (2.2.3).
Je suis sous IE 5 et jusque là tout fonctionnait à merveille.

Qqn a-t-il eu le même problème que moi ? Avez vous une solution pour que je puisse retrouver mes corrspondants chatteurs ?

D'avance merci !

Gilhoo

[Ce message à été édité par Gilhoo (Édité le 24 Octobre 2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2000)

chez moi cette nouvelle version fonctionne assez bien

tu n'arrives plus à le charger?

quelles erreurs obtiens tu?


----------



## JackSim (25 Octobre 2000)

En fait le chat en Java ne semble pas avoir été modifié... Par contre la page de lancement a changé. Tu es sûr que ça ne vient pas de ton système ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2000)

si si le client java a bel et bien changé...
plus de bouton refresh
ajoût du support des Carapotes, à la mode d'ICQ,
un bouton Alarme qui fait beaucoup parlé de lui parce que personne ne sait à quoi il sert
et d'autres modifs encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2000)

Merci les amis de vous inquieter pour moi mais je m'en suis sorti comme un grand !
Mon problème était que je n'avais pas tt les onglets qui apparaissaient et que je ne pouvait pas chatter.
Un petit vidage du cache du MRJ et une réinstallation du MRJ ont résolu le soucis !

Merci pour tout !

Gilhoo


----------

